# Не устанавливается librsvg

## KalashnikovAP

Добрый день!

Предыстория - выполнил чистую установку базовой системы, приступил к установке xorg-drivers. При установке пакета подтянулась установка gnome-base/librsvg.

Ошибка возникает на этапе установки пакета. Голову уже сломал, не могу понять почему не идет установка.

Лог установки:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10:2::gentoo  USE="-introspection -tools -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo  USE="cups xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples -introspection {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo  USE="glamor ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick (-libinput) -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2:0/355::gentoo  USE="X acpi gtk2 multilib tools -gtk3 -pax_kernel -uvm" 0 KiB

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.1

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.0.9-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.0.9-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

....

>>> Install librsvg-2.40.10 into /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image/ category gnome-base

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

make -j5 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image/ 'scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//var/lib/scrollkeeper ' install 

make  install-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

Making install in .

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

make[3]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 /bin/mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/share/man/man1'

 /bin/mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig'

 /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 644 librsvg-2.0.pc '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig'

 /bin/mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/include/librsvg-2.0/librsvg'

 /bin/mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64'

 /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 644 /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10/rsvg.h /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10/rsvg-cairo.h librsvg-features.h librsvg-enum-types.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/include/librsvg-2.0/librsvg'

 /bin/sh ./libtool   --mode=install /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c   librsvg-2.la '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64'

 /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 644 /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10/rsvg-convert.1 '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/share/man/man1'

libtool: install: /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c .libs/librsvg-2.so.2.40.10 /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64/librsvg-2.so.2.40.10

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f librsvg-2.so.2.40.10 librsvg-2.so.2 || { rm -f librsvg-2.so.2 && ln -s librsvg-2.so.2.40.10 librsvg-2.so.2; }; })

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f librsvg-2.so.2.40.10 librsvg-2.so || { rm -f librsvg-2.so && ln -s librsvg-2.so.2.40.10 librsvg-2.so; }; })

libtool: install: /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c .libs/librsvg-2.lai /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/lib64/librsvg-2.la

libtool: warning: remember to run 'libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

 /bin/mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/bin'

  /bin/sh ./libtool   --mode=install /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c rsvg-convert '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/bin'

libtool: warning: './librsvg-2.la' has not been installed in '/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c .libs/rsvg-convert /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/image//usr/bin/rsvg-convert

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

Making install in gdk-pixbuf-loader

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

( /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders ./libpixbufloader-svg.la && /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders) > gdk-pixbuf.loaders 2>/dev/null

Makefile:815: recipe for target 'gdk-pixbuf-loaders' failed

make[2]: *** [gdk-pixbuf-loaders] Error 132

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

Makefile:1318: recipe for target 'install-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

Makefile:1617: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10/work/librsvg-2.40.10'

```

содержимое make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X bindist mmx qt5 sse sse2 udev xorg -introspection -llvm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

GRUB_PLATFORM="pc"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.0.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_660_@_3.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3650648 total,   3287600 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 31 Oct 2015 11:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync2.ru.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## globus

А если заглянуть в Makefile на строку 815?

----------

## TigerJr

Хм, а что с PYTHON_TARGETS ????

Какой питон у тебя стоит по-умолчанию?

P/S

```
eselect python set python2.7 
```

И попробуй заново

----------

